# sauvegarder toute sa bibliothèque de musique sur icloud??



## fafoo31 (5 Décembre 2011)

bonsoir, bon pour commencer j'ai un iphone 4 et je viens de m'acheter un ipad 2.

je me pose des questions sur la fonctionnalités icloud, notamment sur la sauvegarde de la musique. je sais que icloud sauvegarde et stocke la musique achetée sur itunes mais qu'en est il de notre bibliothèque deja présente dans l'iphone ou autre?? et certains se demanderont idem pour la musique que l'on télécharge via des sites ou torrent... 

en gros est ce que ce fameux nuage peut nous sauvegarder notre bibliothèque musicale non achetée? 

pour en débattre autrement j'aimerai me séparer de mon ordi potable pc pour me consacrer sur l'ipad, donc fini les synchro sur le pc fini la musique conservée sur mon pc, donc avec icloud je fais quoi? aurai je accès à toute ma bibliothèque ou que dale?

si quelqu'un peut bien m'éclairer et me donner réponse à cela il aura toute mon estime 

Merci!


----------



## Khronegon (5 Décembre 2011)

Que dalle.

En fait, iCloud ne sauvegarde pas les morceaux achetés. T'imagine bien, Apple n'a pas besoin d'avoir 6.000.000 de copie du même morceau de Lady Gaga sur ses serveurs...

iCloud sauvegarde la liste des morceaux achetés, et si besoin, avec cette liste, tu récupère les morceaux achetés depuis le store, sans devoir les payer à nouveau.

C'est pour ça que la sauvegarde de la musique n'est pas comptabilisée sur les 5 Go de stockage d'iCloud : c'est pas parce qu'on t'offre la place, c'est parce qu'effectivement, la liste ne pèse rien (c'est une bête liste)...

Et tu ne peux pas lire la musique "stockée" (sauvegardée) directement depuis iCloud : faut d'abord la téléchargée sur l'iPad... 

Reste la solution (que j'utilise) du partage de bibliothèque à domicile : ma musique est stockée sur mon iMac, et j'y accède depuis mon iPad, via mon réseau Wifi


----------



## fafoo31 (6 Décembre 2011)

ok mais dans ton cas ta musique est stockée sur ton imac donc de idevice à idevice, c juste une transmission.
on va dire ya ni mac ni pc donc pas d'ordinateur dans l'histoire... si jamais je restore mon idevice ou koi, mes musiques seront perdus, et pr les retrouver où seraient elles stockées?? 

ce que je veux c'est avoir une liberté totale avec mon ipad2 et à ce que je m'aperçois ce n'est pas encore possible.

bref vivement le jailbreak de l'ipad2 comme ça je me branche mon disc dur externe et hop je met tout dedans


----------



## Khronegon (6 Décembre 2011)

> on va dire ya ni mac ni pc donc pas d'ordinateur dans l'histoire... si  jamais je restore mon idevice ou koi, mes musiques seront perdus, et pr  les retrouver où seraient elles stockées??



Si toutes tes chansons ont été achetée via itunes, il faudra les télécharger à nouveau via le store, via ton compte (et encore, en belgique, ca ne fonctionne pas).

Pour les chansons venant dune autre source, il te faudra la bibliothèque originale pour les remettre sur l'iPad. Tu ne peux pas ripper un cd seulement avec ton iPad, ni télécharger de la musique sur l'ipad directement depuis le net... Pour ce genre de chose, l'iPad (normal) ne peut pas, à ma connaissance, se passer d'un ordi.



> bref vivement le jailbreak de l'ipad2 comme ça je me branche mon disc dur externe et hop je met tout dedans



Avec un iPad Jailbreaker, là, je ne sais pas.


----------



## fafoo31 (7 Décembre 2011)

merci bien pr tes remarques, je pense aussi désormais qu'ipad ne peut pas etre totalement indépendant d'un ordi... 

d'où le droit de se demander si un ipad ne revient pas à un gadget mais pas si gadget que ça!

je sais qu'une fois jailbreaké on peut avoir accès à toute données venant d'une clé usb ou disc dur externe branché sur usb via le kit lecteur de sd et usb pr appareil photo numérique!
avec le logiciel qui va bien dans cydia on lit tout son contenu ^^

par contre oui il n'y a pas accès aux fichiers internes notamment de la bibliothèque musicale appelé itunes media dans notre ordi... donc cela revient à dire que la musique ne peut etre autonome dans un ipad.

bref je dois encore conserver mon pc pffff...


----------



## Khronegon (7 Décembre 2011)

J'ai vu une video sur Youtube montrant un ipad 2 jailbreaké qui pouvait téléchargé depuis internet et lire les mp3...

Y a moyen de se passer d'ordi... M'enfin, c'est tout de même plus facile avec.


----------

